# VINTAGE metal cutting bandsaw - $350 (sebastopol, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2021)

VINTAGE metal cutting bandsaw - tools - by owner - sale
					

Made by Napier Saw Works probably in the 1920’s or 30’. There are a few examples of the larger version of this saw in the photo index on Vintage Machinery.org but no pictures of the Junior version....



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2021)

Cool but scary. I re-learned my lesson recently on antiques. There are several troubling pics but #7 is perplexing. Does the gear drive reduction just drive through a rubber looking wheel on to the rim of the saw blade wheel? If so that could as drastic a design flaw as I found on my antique.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Cool but scary. I re-learned my lesson recently on antiques. There are several troubling pics but #7 is perplexing. Does the gear drive reduction just drive through a rubber looking wheel on to the rim of the saw blade wheel? If so that could as drastic a design flaw as I found on my antique.


If it's good enough for record players and bicycle generators....


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> If it's good enough for record players and bicycle generators....


Exactly......what, me worry?


----------

